# Pay scale for UFC 43



## JDenz (Jun 8, 2003)

Name /Purse /Bonus To Win 
Chuck Liddell /55,000.00/ 55,000.00 
Randy Couture /90,000.00/ 60,000.00 

Vitor Belfort /100,000.00/ 20,000.00 
Marvin Eastman /10,000.00/ 10,000.00 

Tank Abbott /150,000.00/ 25,000.00 
Kimo Leopoldo /25,000.00/ 15,000.00 

Vernon White /4,000.00/ 4,000.00 
Ian Freeman /8,000.00 /8,000.00 

Frank Mir /20,000.00 /20,000.00 
Wes Sims /5,000.00/ 5,000.00 

Matt Lindland /17,000.00/ 17,000.00 
Falaniko Vitale /4,000.00/ 4,000.00 

Yves Edwards /5,000.00 /5,000.00 
Eddie Ruiz /2,000.00 /2,000.00 

Pedro Rizzo /175,000.00 /30,000.00 
Tra Telligman /7,000.00 /7,000.00


----------



## Elfan (Jun 9, 2003)

heh I want to see Tank fight with a $20,000 purse and a $150,000 bonus to win.

Do you have the upcoming Pride FC pay scales too?


----------



## JDenz (Jun 9, 2003)

No they are not required to report to anywhere in the US.


----------

